# Interstellar Marines: neue spielbare Demo



## WhackShit007 (26. Juni 2010)

Interstellar Marines ist ein Ego-Shooter und wird ohne klassischen
 Publisher entwickelt. Die Kosten tragen die Entwickler selbst und 
die Community. Beachtlich ist daher wie gut dieses Spiel dennoch
 zu werden scheint. Nach langen finanziellen Strapazen und 
anderen Problemen sieht das Ergebnis wirklich lohnenswert aus.
 Auch wenn die Grafik nicht unbedingt die beste ist, kann IM 
trotzdem mit interessantem Stil und düsterer Atmosphäre 
überzeugen. IM soll für PC, Xbox360 und PS3 erscheinen.

Auf der offiziellen Homepage wurde nun eine neue Demo
 veröffentlicht. Hierbei handelt es sich um ein Trainingslevel wobei
 angreifende Roboter erschossen werden müssen(Running Man). Die
 Demo muss nicht heruntergeladen werden sondern ist im Browser 
spielbar. Bei Anmeldung, Vorbestellung und anderer Unterstützung 
sind weitere Inhalte erhältlich.​

Link(offizielle Homepage mit Video der Demo):
Interstellar Marines

Link(Demo: Running Man):
Interstellar Marines



*Bild zu breit*


----------



## kress (26. Juni 2010)

Ist ja ganz nett.
Und das man es im Browser so gut spielen kann find ich auch sehr gut.


----------



## MARIIIO (26. Juni 2010)

Lohnt es sich, den Unity Web Player zu installieren?


----------



## Speedwood (26. Juni 2010)

Ja is ganz net, ist zwar simpel aufgebaut aber die Technologie ist ganz geil brauchst halt nix mehr zu insallieren weil alles auf dem server liegt. 
Genau so wie bei quake Live.


----------



## RC Shad0w (26. Juni 2010)

habs auch mal getestet. lässt sich schön spielen. was mir aber missfällt ist das die challenges erst freigeschaltetw erden, wenn man geld bazahlt. die sollten sich ein anderes modell nehmen um bezahlten contend zu verkaufen


----------



## tigra456 (26. Juni 2010)

Also mir gefällts. Hab mich gleich mal registriert und die Gratis-Levels gezockt.
Sound ist im übrigen sehr gut.

Kanns nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## butter_milch (27. Juni 2010)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich, den Unity Web Player zu installieren?



Ganz klar: JA!

Es ist unglaublich, was mittlerweile übers Netz und mit einem Browser möglich ist. Die Grafik kann sich so ziemlich mit JEDEM aktuellen Spiel messen (wenn man bedenkt was es ist)


----------



## Schwini (27. Juni 2010)

also ich find da Spiel irgendwie niedlich. :'D


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Juni 2010)

Wo kann man den Hund auf dem ersten Bild kaufen ? Brauch nen neues Haustier .


----------

